
JavaScript and screen readers - joeyespo
http://northtemple.com/2008/10/07/javascript-and-screen-readers
======
kls
The biggest trick to screen readers is focus and blur as well mouse tracking
events. With these you can generally get a screen reader to do what you want.
Usually setting focus on an item will activate the screen reader and force it
to parse and read the new item.

